# Steganographie bei jpegs



## Reap3r (22. Feb 2011)

Hi Leute!

Ich schreibe zur Zeit eine Arbeit zum Thema Steganographie.
Zurzeit versuche ich zu verstehen, wie Informationen in jpeg's eingebettet werden können. Soweit ich weiß läuft das ganze so ab:

1. DCT-Verfahren
2. Quantisierung
3. Huffmann-Kodierung
4. Einbettung

Leider verstehe ich hier punkt 4 nicht ganz. Zu diesem Thema habe ich nur 1 Quelle gefunden. In dieser steht folgendes:



> Wenn ein Block sich nun als geeignet herausgestellt hat, also ein ausreichend großer Koeffizient K
> gefunden wurde, dann wird die Parit¨at des Blockes ¨uberpr¨uft. Die Parit¨at ist die Summer aller Koeffizienten
> modulo zwei. Entspricht die Parit¨at dem einzubettenden Geheimbit, so wird der Block nicht
> ver¨andert. Ist die Parit¨at ungleich dem Geheimbit, dann wird der DCT-Koeffizient links neben dem
> ...


Hier der Link zum kompletten pdf: http://parsys.informatik.uni-oldenbu...e_RF_max_A.pdf

Versteht das jemand und kann mir helfen es zu verstehen?

Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## Jango (23. Feb 2011)

Den Link versteht keiner, weil nicht vorhanden.
Dein Ansinnen kommt mir irgendwie so vor, als möchtest du Viren verteilen...


----------



## Reap3r (23. Feb 2011)

Nein, ich verteile bestimmt keine Viren!

Sry für den kaputten Link!

Hier ist der funktionierende:

http://parsys.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de/~stego/seminar/audivide_RF_max_A.pdf


----------



## Andi_CH (24. Feb 2011)

... und was hat das überhaupt mit Java zu tun?

Hast du schon etwas impelementiert, falls ja wo sind die Probleme
Falls nein: fang schon mal an ---- 
aber am Besten nicht mit Codieren sondern damit die Aufgabe zu verstehen.


----------

